# any Clown Loach lovers out there?



## FishKix (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't freak when you read this.....I have 3 clown loaches in a 10g...I know right...It's by no means permanent but unfortunately it is what it is, I don't know much about these guys (other than they need a huge tank and like to be in groups of five or more) right now they are small a little more than an inch each, they seem happy by that I mean nobody's pacing, hiding or floating upside down, and they are eating like little pigs. My question is this will this be fine for a few months while I decide exactly what I'm going to do with these little guys or do I need to act pretty fast. I also have a male Betta (this is his tank btw)and 2 mystery snails in there. I test the water and do a 30-50% pwc weekly so far so good....any advice will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

They'll be fine for a while. Really, the only reason people say they need a big tank is because they do like to be in big groups but they can get big too. 12 inches, I think. I only have 2 clown loaches and both are doing very well and very happy so you're good :]


----------



## FishKix (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks I feel better now...they are neat fish ain't they.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

They're definitely entertaining fish, especially when they play dead.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

They don't grow super fast so I'd guess that you'd be okay for a while. Are you going to be able to get a larger tank soon?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

clowns are one of my favorites..they grow fairly fast until they reach 3-4 inches..about a year or so..then they slow down to about an inch or 2 a year..they can reach 15 inches ; but that's a long time..i will be building a 450 gallon tank to house my growing herd...about a dozen little ones right now..will be buying about 50 more..
here is a pic of part of my old herd..had about 24 or so total..all between 4-6 inches...


----------



## FishKix (Sep 17, 2010)

I can put them in the 30g in a few weeks once I'm sure my new Angels aren't gonna kick the bucket or spread some kinda crud. The loaches were an unexpected addition but it looks like they are here for a while, for good if I can get my tanks to "grow" faster they they do!


----------

